# Woodworking videos from an old video magazine.



## Chris D

Good morning woodworkers. 

This post will be an ongoing and developing list of links to videos from the old Woodworking at Home Magazine. Within these videos are plenty of helpful ideas, tricks, lessons, etc. If you have time to watch a video and you have interest in woodworking, you may find them beneficial.

Enjoy,

Chris DeHut

Link to the YouTube Channel...

_After discussion with some members, we felt that the best way to present them here on the forum was to add them as individual replies in one post (or thread). _


----------



## Chris D

How to build this contemporary and timeless chest of drawers. Follow along with Chris DeHut to learn the techniques and skills used in constructing this piece of furniture. Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine.





Contemporary Chest of Drawers

Enjoy,
Chris D


----------



## Chris D

Learn the old craft of relief carving. In this video, David Reilly takes you through the process of carving a four leaf clover.





Carving a four leaf clover

Enjoy,

Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Learn how to make custom Plantation Shutters for the interior of your home. Chris DeHut takes you through the process from beginning to end showing you all the steps. Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. For more information and detailed drawings of this project, please subscribe to this channel then visit the following website..






Woodworking Projects


Woodworking Projects




sites.google.com





PROJECT UPDATES:
Thinking back to these shutters, the one issue that needed addressing has to do with method of holding the louvers in place. A screw was incorporated in the original design, however, over time the effectiveness faded. There are two other options you can look at as an alternative:
1)Add a counter weight to the louvers on the opposite side of the handle.
2) Add felt washers on some of the louvers on the rotation axels. The thickness of these should be slightly more than the gap between the end of the louver and the side of the frame - thus creating friction.






Cheers!

Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Learn why using Biscuit joinery can leave a football shaped indentation on the surface of your project and how to avoid it! Chris DeHut explains why this happens and how to avoid it. 






Cheers!

Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Learn how to make this Tenoning jig for use on a table saw. Chris DeHut explains the process and offers pointers along the way. Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. For more information and detailed drawings of this project, please subscribe to this channel then visit the following website..

Woodworking Projects





Tennoning Jig Video

Cheers!

Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Learn how to turn a marble or ball on the wood lathe! World renowned wood turner, Dick Sing walks you through the process step by step. This video originally appeared in Woodworking at Home Magazine in 2003. 





Turning Marbles on the Wood Lathe

Cheers!

Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Overview of Relief Carving Tools. Learn all about the different shapes and types of relief carving tools and how they are used. David Reilly walks you through most of the relief carving tools explaining how they are used and why you select one over another. 





Overview of relief carving tools

Cheers!

Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Make this mission style bed and have a family heirloom to pass on for generations. Chris DeHut walks you through the construction process step-by-step with pointers throughout the build process. 

Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. For more information and detailed drawings of this project, please subscribe to this channel then visit the following website.. 

Woodworking Projects 






Cheers!

Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Learn how to how to make this Art Deco curio shelf. Follow along with Chris DeHut as he takes you through all the construction steps need to make this timeless piece of furniture. Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. For more information and detailed drawings of this project, please subscribe to this channel then visit the following website.. Woodworking Projects 

Art Deco Shelf





Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

This tutorial will take you through the process of stock preparation from rough sawn timber to usable lumber for making furniture. 






Cheers!

Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Build this simple but versatile Mortising Jig. Chris DeHut walks you the the steps. Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. For more information and detailed drawings of this project, please subscribe to this channel then visit the following website.. Woodworking Projects 






Cheers!

Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Learn how to make this Coffee Table. Chris DeHut walks you through all the steps from rough timber to finishing. This coffee table has a "shadow box" area under the glass for displaying your favorite treasures. Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. For more information and detailed drawings of this project, please subscribe to this channel then visit the following website..
Woodworking Projects





Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## gmercer_48083

Excellent videos. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Chris D

In this presentation Dick Sing shows you how to properly use parting tools on the wood lathe. You will learn how to use the tools and how to care for and sharpen them. Take a few minutes to watch this video for a great opportunity to learn from one of the best! 






Cheers!

Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Learn relief carving with David Reilly. In this video, David shows you how to carve the American flag. Relief carving is a fun and challenging woodworking skill, take the time to learn it and enjoy the process like so many others. Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. For more information and detailed drawings of this project, please subscribe to this channel then visit the following website.. 

Woodworking Projects 






Cheers!

Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Make this elegant shadow box in a few days to showcase your collectibles for a lifetime. Chris DeHut walks you through the process of making and finishing this simple project. Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. For more information and detailed drawings of this project, please subscribe to this channel then visit the following website.. 

Woodworking Projects






Cheers!

Chris DeHut


----------



## gmercer_48083

Nicely done Chris. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Chris D

gmercer_48083 said:


> Nicely done Chris. Thanks for posting.


Thank you Gary, much appreciated!


----------



## Chris D

Learn several techniques for face frame joinery in this video. Presented by Chris DeHut, formerly of Woodworking at Home Magazine, Chris goes into the details associated with face frame joinery. 






Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## gmercer_48083

I like it... Keep them coming.


----------



## Chris D

Make this versatile circle cutting jig for your router. Presented by Chris DeHut as he walks you through all the steps needed to make this in an afternoon. Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. For more information and detailed drawings of this project, please subscribe to this channel then visit the following website..

Woodworking Projects






Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## BigxKerf

Chris D said:


> This tutorial will take you through the process of stock preparation from rough sawn timber to usable lumber for making furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Chris DeHut


This information is amazing! thank you for putting in the work for us all to enjoy.
I'm fairly new to wood working but my father is a trained cabinet maker so I have always been around cabinet making/carpentry. I wish I listened more attentively when I was younger. I do facilities maintenance for work so my skills are a bit of a jack of all trades but master of none. I find furniture making fun! Thanks for the content and hope you and your family is healthy and safe


----------



## Chris D

Thank you for the very kind words BigxKerf, much appreciated!


----------



## Chris D

Make this auxiliary workbench for working on smaller projects is presented by Chris DeHut. Chris walks you through all the steps in detail so that you can build your own auxiliary workbench without troubles. Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. For more information and detailed drawings of this project, please subscribe to this channel then visit the following website.. 

Woodworking Projects














Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Build this project cart for your shop to add mobility to your larger projects. Presented by Chris DeHut, all the steps will be covered in detail. Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. For more information and detailed drawings of this project, please subscribe to this channel then visit the following website.. 
Woodworking Projects













Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Learn how to turn these wooden bowls that are further refined with a ceramic tile insert. Dick Sing shows you all the steps and techniques. These are great gift items for those special people in your life. Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. For more information and detailed drawings of this project, please subscribe to this channel then visit the following website.. 
Woodworking Projects














Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## gmercer_48083

I like this idea. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Chris D

Make this hall table for your home - it is certain to be a family heirloom. Chris DeHut walks you through the process from rough stock to final finish. Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. For more information and detailed drawings of this project, please subscribe to this channel then visit the following website.. 

https://sites.google.com/view/making-stuff-with-chris-dehut/woodworking-projects?authuser=0















Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Learn how to relief carve a leaf with David Reilly. David walks you through the whole from process modeling the leaf's form using clay to surface finishing. This is a great tutorial to get you started in relief carving! 














Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Biotec

thanks for taking the time to post these great video's
link to Making Stuff with Chris there is so many more
another great link the companion website  for Chris


----------



## Chris D

How to glue up panels for a stable and good looking panel. Chris DeHut walks you through the process with plenty of tips to improve the looks of your glued up panels.





Cheers!

Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

*Armoire in Cherry Part 1 of 2*

Build this classic Armoire in Cherry - Part 1 of 2. Presented by Chris DeHut, Chris walks you through all the steps in great detail so that you are prepared to build your own. Crafted in the tradition of fine woodworking, this is a piece that will stay in the family for generations. Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. For more information and detailed drawings of this project, please subscribe to this channel then visit the following website..

Woodworking Projects














Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Build this classic Armoire in Cherry - Part 2 of 2. Presented by Chris DeHut, Chris walks you through all the steps in great detail so that you are prepared to build your own. Crafted in the tradition of fine woodworking, this is a piece that will stay in the family for generations. Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 















Cheers!

Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

A Worry Stone? Learn what a worry stone is and how to make it! Dick Sing takes you through the process of turning a Worry Stone on the Wood lathe. Work holding is one of the challenges and as usual, Dick has a simple and elegant solution. Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 















Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

In this video we explore a variety of tools and techniques to flatten glued up panels. Chris DeHut demonstrates using: planes, scrapers, rasps, belt sanders and other tools to help get the job done efficiently and accurately. Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 





Cheers!
Chris DeHut

Please visit the companion website for more information about these videos… 
https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/


----------



## Chris D

Relief Carving a Leaf Pattern by David Reilly. In this video, David Reilly walks you through the process of carving a leaf. Details include explanations of modeling, roughing, tool selection and so on. If you are thinking about learning the craft of relief carving, you should start here. Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 
Supporting documentation for this video can be found on the companion website. This link will take you to that resource page… https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/woodworking-files






Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Build this Chest of Drawers in Cherry, Chris shows you how! This chest of drawers matches the Armoire project (W025 & W026) we presented earlier. Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, thank you! Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 
Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 
Supporting documentation for this video can be found on the companion website. This link will take you to that resource page… https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/woodworking-files






Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Part 1 of 2 
Build this miter saw station for your shop. Not only does it improve functionality of your saw - it also improves safety. As an added benefit, you will gain a substantial amount of high density organized storage in your shop! Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 
Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 
Supporting documentation for this video can be found on the companion website. This link will take you to that resource page… 


https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/woodworking-files







Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

*Part 2 of 2* Build this miter saw station for your shop. Not only does it improve functionality of your saw - it also improves safety. As an added benefit, you will gain a substantial amount of high density organized storage in your shop! Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. Supporting documentation for this video can be found on the companion website. This link will take you to that resource page… 



https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/woodworking-files








Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Turned Bottle Brush and Cap for Finishing by Dick Sing is a great project for the wood lathe. As only Dick sing can do, he can take a very utilitarian piece and make it a a work of art. Upon completion of this project, you will have a great looking bottle and brush that is used to apply finishes. 
Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 

Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 
Supporting documentation for this video can be found on the companion website. This link will take you to that resource page… https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/woodworking-files





Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Make this CD DVD Storage Cabinet as presented by Chris DeHut. While CDs and DVDs are rarely used anymore, you probably have some that you need to keep handy. This is the perfect project for those. 
Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 

Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. Supporting documentation for this video can be found on the companion website. 

This link will take you to that resource page… https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/woodworking-files






Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

How to Sharpen Relief Carving Tools by David Reilly is a concise video explaining the many nuances of getting "beyond razor sharp" relief carving tools. Using a variety of models and props, David provides you with all the details for sharpening and maintaining your carving tools. These same techniques can also be applied to other common woodworking tools.

Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 

Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 

Please visit the companion website for more information about these videos… https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/





Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Shop Organizing Wall Storage Cabinets by Chris DeHut is one of those shop projects you will wish you would have done years ago! These storage cabinets will take your shop organization to the next level. Not only will you be able to reclaim that space on the higher area of your walls, you will gain highly organized storage that is extremely space efficient. Even after 18 or so years in my shop, these cabinets are still performing flawlessly and helping to keep my shop organized. Several of them have been repurposed to hold different items as my needs have changed over the years. Without question, these cabinets are a must have in almost any shop! 

Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 
Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 

Supporting documentation for this video can be found on the companion website. This link will take you to that resource page…
https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/woodworking-files





Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Build this Budget Router Table along with Chris DeHut. This router table utilizes one of the wings of your table saw to maximize shop space and functionality. Many techniques are shown that can be incorporated into a modified version. This project has served me well in the shop and is still used to this day. 
Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you!
Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 

Supporting documentation for this video can be found on the companion website. This link will take you to that resource page…
https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/woodworking-files






Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

How to Turn with Gouges on the Wood Lathe by Dick Sing is a great tutorial. So many woodturners shy away from this tool and the skew, but fear it no more! Dick not only explains how you turn with it, but why and how the tool interacts with the workpiece as it is cutting. If you are a woodturner, this is a must watch video for you! 

Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you!
Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 

Please visit the companion website for more information about these videos… 








Making Stuff With Chris DeHut


This is the Companion Website To the Making Stuff With Chris DeHut YouTube Channel




makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com










Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## John Smith_inFL

I must admit Chris, that I really admire your perseverance in this project !!
you've put a LOT of effort into it. I hope that many will benefit from it.


----------



## Rebelwork

Nice work Chris…. Most woodworkers are 80-90% completed on there shops when they realized they need to go back and start all over..

Ive had to compress to make room..


----------



## Chris D

John and Rebelwork - thank you for the kind words and feedback. Often, when it is a work of passion, the work is "easy" ;-)


----------



## Chris D

Cabinet scraper care and use is a great tutorial on how to sharpen and use cabinet scrapers. Long used in woodworking to smooth a surface, they are even seeing new life in the surface preparation of 3D printed parts made of various plastics. Take a few moments to learn about this productivity tool and reap it's benefits. 
Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 
Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 
Please visit the companion website for more information about these videos… 
https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/






Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Part 1 of 3 
Relief carving starts with a plan and this video series walks you through the process of developing and scaling the plan all the way through finish modeling. David Reilly presents the entire process including discussions on, planning, scaling, modeling, rough modeling, finish modeling, tool selection and so on. David even covers various roughing techniques you can use to remove the material covering the background. This pattern and process will be used in a future project! 
Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 
Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 
Supporting documentation for this video can be found on the companion website. This link will take you to that resource page…


https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/woodworking-files






Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Every Pirate's treasure chest has an adventure and this one is no exception. Chris DeHut walks you through all the steps to make this and along the way you will be shown some unusual techniques. The fun didn't stop at the end of construction with this project. Once complete, I filled it with little things that a toddler aged girl would like and hid it in the yard for her to find. We went on a treasure hunt, she found the treasure and enjoyed the haul! It went on in life as a toy chest and so on. This is a fun project to share a moment with you child or grandchild. I will never forget that moment with my granddaughter. 
Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 
Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 

Supporting documentation for this video can be found on the companion website. This link will take you to that resource page… https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/woodworking-files






Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

W042 Learn How to Sharpen your Turning Gouges

Learn How to Sharpen your Turning Gouges by Dick Sing is a GREAT tutorial. Every woodturner struggles to move beyond the basic scraper. If you want to get serious about being a good wood turner, watch this video. 

Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 
Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 

Please visit the companion website for more information about these videos… https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/ 






Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Make this Small Jewelry Chest 

Make this small jewelry chest as a gift for your loved one(s). Chris walks you through all the steps to make it easy. 
Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 

Supporting documentation for this video can be found on the companion website. This link will take you to that resource page… 


https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/woodworking-files






Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Thanks again Chris for dedicating your time for this project. I'm sure it is appreciated by many.


----------



## Chris D

Relief Carving an Iris Plant -- Roughing

David continues his presentation on relief carving an Iris plant. This is a great starting point for anyone wanting to try their hand at relief carving. 
Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 
Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 

Supporting documentation for this video can be found on the companion website. This link will take you to that resource page… 


https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/woodworking-files






Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

John Smith_inFL said:


> Thanks again Chris for dedicating your time for this project. I'm sure it is appreciated by many.


Hopefully there are some folks out there that are gaining something from the videos!


----------



## Chris D

Make this Heirloom Writing Desk 

This is one of those projects that can be handed down through the generations in your family. While referred to as a Writing Desk, it obviously can be used with a laptop, tablet, etc. Plenty of places and space to organize all your important information. Put your craftsmanship to the test and create this desk for one of your loved ones. 

Detailed drawings are available. 

Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 

Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. Supporting documentation for this video can be found on the companion website. This link will take you to that resource page… 
https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/woodworking-files 





Cheers
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Large Scale Scroll Saw Techniques

Learn some new Scroll Saw techniques from a guest presenter, Joe Garza. Joe specialized in large scale scroll sawing and has developed some techniques that make it manageable and is sharing those techniques in this video. Take a few moments to see what is possible!

Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you!

Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine.

Please visit the companion website for more information about these videos…








Making Stuff With Chris DeHut


This is the Companion Website To the Making Stuff With Chris DeHut YouTube Channel




makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com










Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Make this Small Dado Jig for Your Router 

Make this handy little dado jig for your shop. This jig uses a small, trim sized router which makes dado machining much more manageable on smaller parts. 

Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 

Supporting documentation for this video can be found on the companion website. This link will take you to that resource page… 


https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/woodworking-files








Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Try Your Hand at Chatter Work on the Wood Lathe

Have you ever wanted to create a special and unique finish on your turned parts to make it stand out from the crowd? Take a look at this technique presented by Dick Sing. This technique, called chatter turning, uses what normally would be a bad problem (chatter) and turns it into a very attractive accent on turned parts. 

Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 
Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine.

Please visit the companion website for more information about these videos…
Https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/ 




Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Make this Timeless Mantel Clock for your Home

In this video, Chris DeHut walks you through the process of making this timeless and elegant mantel clock. Options in the design include a mechanical clock work, electric clock work, light-on-dark wood, and a dark-on-light wood versions. There are a lot of techniques shown regarding small scale joinery which can be utilized in many other small scale projects.

Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you!

Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine.

Supporting documentation for this video can be found on the companion website. This link will take you to that resource page…


https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/woodworking-files







Cheers!
Chris


----------



## Chris D

Relief Carving an Iris Plant Finish Modeling

In this video, David Reilly takes you through the finish modeling step of the Iris carving project. In an upcoming video, I used the techniques David presented here to make my own version of this carving for a pair of cabinet doors. The techniques presented will get you up and carving faster than you ever thought possible!

Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you!

Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine.

Supporting documentation for this video can be found on the companion website. This link will take you to that resource page…


https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/woodworking-files








Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

About 17 years of evolution and this DIY CNC Router is almost perfect. Join me on this walk around where I explain why I changed from MACH 3 to Centroid Acorn for the controller. What changes I made on the machine over the years to make it much more flexible for the various applications I have for the router. See a one of a kind, automatic tool change system that uses a common 2.2kw collet type spindle. There is plenty to see and hopefully some good ideas can be had along the way. 

Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 

Please visit the companion website for more information about these videos… https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/ 





Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Make a Revolving Bookcase for Your Home

Sometimes you have a spot in your house that is too small for anything. Here is a possible solution for that unused space. This tall and narrow bookcase is double sided and revolves on a large Lazy Susan and is secured to the ceiling for stability. Fun project, lots of style flexibility, years of enjoyment. 

Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 

Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 

Supporting documentation for this video can be found on the companion website. This link will take you to that resource page… 


https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/woodworking-files







Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Heavy Duty Outfeed Table Workbench Part 1 of 2

One of the most useful and used shop projects I have built in my shop is this outfeed table. Even after 15 + years, this is still in constant use in my shop. Initially it was designed as just a large outfeed table. To this day, it is constantly used also as a workbench, an assembly bench, a finishing bench, and of course and outfeed table. This is one of those projects that can MAXIMIZE the space in your shop.

Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you!

Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine.

Supporting documentation for this video can be found on the companion website. This link will take you to that resource page…
https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/woodworking-files 






Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

PART 2 of 2 
One of the most useful and used shop projects I have built in my shop is this outfeed table. Even after 15 + years, this is still in constant use in my shop. Initially it was designed as just a large outfeed table. To this day, it is constantly used also as a workbench, an assembly bench, a finishing bench, and of course and outfeed table. This is one of those projects that can MAXIMIZE the space in your shop. 

Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 
Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 

Supporting documentation for this video can be found on the companion website. This link will take you to that resource page… https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/woodworking-files






Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Turned Tool Handles from the Wood Lathe 

In this video, Dick Sing presents the viewers with the techniques to make custom, handcrafted tool handles on the wood lathe. Don't be content with the standard handles if they don't feel just right, make your own and put your personality into those handles. 
Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 
Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 

Please visit the companion website for more information about these videos… https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/






Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

#54 Chest on Frame Cabinet
This Chest on Frame cabinet is one of those projects that is a must build. This project features: Relief Carving, Joinery, Veneering, Metal Working, Finishing, and the list goes on. Follow along as Chris DeHut walks you through the process and presents plenty of techniques and tips to enhance your woodworking skills. 
Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 
Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 
Please visit the companion website for more information about these videos… https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/






Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

In this video, David Reilly demonstrates the process of carving letters. If you have ever wondered about carving letters, this is a must watch video. David shows you how to create the patterns, select the tools, and most importantly, how to perform the actually carving process for the various tools used. 
Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 
Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 
Please visit the companion website for more information about these videos…








Making Stuff With Chris DeHut


This is the Companion Website To the Making Stuff With Chris DeHut YouTube Channel




makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com










Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Learn new skills in joinery. Miter joinery, especially for boxes is especially appealing for its sleek, clean look. The joint, being mostly end grain is week but can be strengthened and its look can be enhanced with the addition of a spline. This jig makes cutting the slots for the spline easy and quick. 
Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 
Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 
Supporting documentation for this video can be found on the companion website. 
This link will take you to that resource page… https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/woodworking-files




Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Thanks Chris - this is one project that I would really like to make for myself. Very informative tutorial. And again, thank you for taking so much time with this project with all your videos.


----------



## Chris D

My Pleasure John. I wish I still had all that energy I had back then!!!!
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Chris D

Make this Bench Tool Storage Cabinet for Your Shop 

Having an organized work shop has many benefits, the ability to make more room for tools and make them accessible are just a couple. Follow along in this video as Chris creates a combination storage cabinet and work bench for some of your smaller bench tools. There are plenty of ideas for utilizing every inch of space within the cabinet. 
Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 
Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 
Supporting documentation for this video can be found on the companion website. 
This link will take you to that resource page… https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/woodworking-files





Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Relief Carving Q and A with David Reilly 
David Reilly answers some relief carving questions from viewers of the original Woodworking at Home Magazine videos. If you have questions, someone may have asked years ago and the answers might be here for you! 
Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 
Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 
Please visit the companion website for more information about these videos…
https://makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com/




Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Using Calipers on the Wood Lathe 

Turning accurate or duplicate parts on the wood lathe can seem like a challenge, however, with the right tools and some good instruction, it is certainly achievable! In this video, Dick Sing shows how to use calipers on the wood lathe to get better, more accurate results. 

Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 
Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 
Please visit the companion website for more information about these videos… 








Making Stuff With Chris DeHut


This is the Companion Website To the Making Stuff With Chris DeHut YouTube Channel




makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com









Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

How to Sharpen Drill Bits on the Bench Grinder 

Drill bits get dull - don't throw them out, sharpen them! There are many expensive jigs and even machines for sharpening drill bits, but you may find they are not needed at all. Chris DeHut shows you how to sharpen drill bits on an ordinary bench grinder. Take the time to learn this skill to save time and money as well as drill more accurate holes. 
Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you! 
Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine. 
Please visit the companion website for more information about these videos…








Making Stuff With Chris DeHut


This is the Companion Website To the Making Stuff With Chris DeHut YouTube Channel




makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com









Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Cabinet Door Panels with Relief Carving

Door Panel Series - Relief Carving. In this video, we will explore the possibilities of carved door panels for use as field panels in cabinet doors. If you are looking for that ultra hand crafted look, it is touch to beat this style! Presented by David Reilly.
Please subscribe to the channel, without subscribers the channel cannot survive, IT IS FREE, thank you!
Resurrected from the Woodworking At Home Magazine.
Please visit the companion website for more information about these videos…








Making Stuff With Chris DeHut


This is the Companion Website To the Making Stuff With Chris DeHut YouTube Channel




makingstuffwithchrisdehut.com










Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------



## Chris D

Custom Door Pulls from the Wood Lathe by Dick Sing 

One of the best ways to dress up a cabinet door or drawer is to put a custom pull on it. Dick Sing shows you the techniques and design ideas that will make your cabinets stand out and stand proud! Follow along in this video to learn the techniques to make the pulls. Presented by Dick Sing





Cheers!
Chris DeHut


----------

